# First we sulk.....



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

He knows I'm leaving the house, so he sulks. 


I come home to this!


Then it's a quick chest scratch. 




Then we go out for some fun in the sun. He ran until he was exhausted. 
Now he's happy.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Gunner you look so comfy on that couch napping makes me want to join you. I know the look your talking about. I get it on the weekends when I leave to something even though they have all been outside for most of the daay.


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness I love his face! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

I love these kinds of posts.  Beautiful dog! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Gunner you look so comfy on that couch napping makes me want to join you. I know the look your talking about. I get it on the weekends when I leave to something even though they have all been outside for most of the daay.


He knows how to be comfy doesn't he? I join him often. 



ZoeD1217 said:


> Oh my goodness I love his face! !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, me too! :wub:


SummerGSDLover said:


> I love these kinds of posts.  Beautiful dog!
> 
> *-*Summer*-*


And I love making these kinds of posts. Gunner is a very happy dog and I love to share that. And he makes me happy as well.


----------

